
University of Oregon: no free speech for professors on race, religion, gender - jbmorgado
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2016/12/26/at-the-university-of-oregon-no-more-free-speech-for-professors-on-subjects-such-as-race-religion-sexual-orientation/
======
paulddraper
> For a long time, universities have argued that the public has to tolerate
> the views of professors, even when those views sharply depart from
> established moral and political orthodoxy, and even when the views create
> offense and upset

The universities' real opinions didn't change; the orthodoxy did (in the
universities' favor). The direction of academically acceptable discourse had
remained the same.

Says that dolphins deserve the same rights as people and nobody bats an eye (
[http://www.bbc.com/news/world-17116882](http://www.bbc.com/news/world-17116882)
); say that men and women have "innate" differences and everyone loses their
minds ( [https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2005/1/14/summers-
comment...](https://www.thecrimson.com/article/2005/1/14/summers-comments-on-
women-and-science/) ).

